# U-boat diesels WW1&WW2



## Captian Dag (Oct 26, 2008)

what make and type of diesels were used on German U-boats during WW1 & WW2? specs, links or any infomation greatly appreciated.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Google says MAN EG6 and supercharged MANs in WW2


----------



## Compass Rose (Apr 10, 2010)

Here you go, try this link, all you questions will be answered 

http://uboat.net/


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

WWII U boats also used MWM engines, later used as alternator engines on German built merchant ships


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

If I remember correctly there use to be two Coaster's that would pass Smith's when I was an Apprentice in the 1950's, Gertrude and Otrude Mueller? which apparently had former U Boat engine's in them. T.C. may have been the Pilot.


----------



## Peter Short (Apr 13, 2008)

Can I recommend an excellent book: *Diesels for the First Stealth Weapon: Submarine Power 1902-1945* by Lyle ***mins. This massive book (756 pages) deals only with submarine diesel engines and is written by a very knowledgeable engine historian, so lots of good stuff.

A few bits from this book:

During WW1, German sub engines were built by: M.A.N. Augsburg, Krupp Germaniawerft, Korting, Daimler, Benz, A.E.G.

M.A.N. Augsburg and their licensees AG Vulcan and Blohm & Voss built around 50% of all the engines used (all four stroke, eight different models, 250-3,000 bhp). M.A.N. Augs. built 416 engines up to Nov 1918.

Korting built 115 engines, Krupp GW built 69, Daimler 64, Benz 72, etc.

During WW2, engines were built by M.A.N., MWM, Krupp-GW, and Mercedes. The experimental submarines with Walter turbines also had Deutz diesels for surface use.

Bussing truck diesels were used in midget submarines.

Krupp-GW (1,360 engines) and M.A.N. were the most important builders during WW2 with MWM third in importance. Until 1943 most were four stroke, directly reversible engines with Bosch solid injection. During the war an important licensee of M.A.N. was WUMAG. From 1935 until 1945 about 1,150 submarines entered service.


----------

